# So much for not spending this year.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are thinking more and more about getting the Festool Planex with the CT36 self cleaning vacuum. I think it will be well worth the 2 grand investment. We are also going to pick up 2 smaller hepa vacuum's. The CT SYS and CT Mini. Around 3 grand all said and done.

Planex:
http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/sanders/drywall-sanders/planex-lhs-225-drywall-sander-571579

Vacuum:
http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/sanders/drywall-sanders/ct-36-autoclean-dust-extractor-584014

CT SYS:
http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/hepa-dust-extractors/dust-extractor-ct-sys-584174

CT Mini:
http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/hepa-dust-extractors/ct-mini-hepa-dust-extractor-574786


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

What are you planning to use the planex for?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't know anything about the CT SYS but it seems pretty small and not I'm sure where it might be a benefit. 

Concerning the Mini; though I am sure they exist, I have yet to hear of anyone being glad they bought one of those whereas I've heard from quite a few who purchased one and then expressed regret that they didn't get a Midi instead. Personally, I have found the Midi to be the perfect balance between functionality and size/weight.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Im with RH, the CT SYS looks like a waste you cant even adjust the suction with it. The mini is okay I guess but it requires a dedicated hose because the end going into the unit is different. 

The Planex is the cats meow as long as you use it enough to justify the investment.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm planning on upgrading to a Planex this spring also, the PC 7800 is getting old and now sports about half a roll of duct tape on the hoses. 

We mainly use it for wall prep on repaints and patch sanding. Considering that, I don't think I need the special self cleaning vac. Isn't that designed for bulk drywall sanding where there is a lot of dust? I'm thinking my regular CT 26 can handle the Planex just fine for our purposes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I know alot of people here love festool but I don't do enough drywall sanding to justify that kind of money for a sander. I have a dustless tech. hepa vac that i like that was pretty pricey. I hate sanding drywall and am glad to live in an area where there is very little smooth drywall.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I saw a planex, vac and harness set the other day for cheap online somewhere, probably sold. But I pulled these up easily. 

Planex: 650 used: 
https://us.letgo.com/en/i/festool-dry-wall-sander_582fb4b8-a514-4ad3-8f78-ee005553b508

Planex + CT 36 A/C obo 1800, I'd offer much less.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Festool-planex-lhs-225-sander-and-vacuum-/142304025193?nav=SEARCH 

1800 New
Http://m.ebay.com/itm/Festool-LHS-2...T-36-E-P36571579-New-/332119576407?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> Don't know anything about the CT SYS but it seems pretty small and not I'm sure where it might be a benefit.
> 
> Concerning the Mini; though I am sure they exist, I have yet to hear of anyone being glad they bought one of those whereas I've heard from quite a few who purchased one and then expressed regret that they didn't get a Midi instead. Personally, I have found the Midi to be the perfect balance between functionality and size/weight.


We want the mini because of it's size. As or the SYS for those annoying little touch ups most vacs are overkill for. I wouldn't plan on using either of these all day, they couldn't handle it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PRC said:


> What are you planning to use the planex for?






Jmayspaint said:


> I'm planning on upgrading to a Planex this spring also, the PC 7800 is getting old and now sports about half a roll of duct tape on the hoses.
> 
> We mainly use it for wall prep on repaints and patch sanding. Considering that, I don't think I need the special self cleaning vac. Isn't that designed for bulk drywall sanding where there is a lot of dust? I'm thinking my regular CT 26 can handle the Planex just fine for our purposes.
> 
> ...


We sand all of our walls and this would be faster than any other methods on bigger homes. Plus we get those texture/popcorn removal calls.

A CT 26 or bigger could handle this for just sanding for prep. Once you get into sanding drywall or texture they say you need the self cleaner other wise it's bound to clogging the filter.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

okay check this out it's the CT 36 with auto clean, and Planex with harness and extra bags and extra paper

https://medford.craigslist.org/tls/6014914064.html

Its in Oregon though. RH would have to buy it and give it to you for an Easter present.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> okay check this out it's the CT 36 with auto clean, and Planex with harness and extra bags and extra paper
> 
> https://medford.craigslist.org/tls/6014914064.html
> 
> Its in Oregon though. RH would have to buy it and give it to you for an Easter present.


For the planex and ct 36 self clean its actually just under 2 grand. The harness I talked the store into tossing it in for free.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent system. 

We don't do enough drywall to justify the planex, even though it's a tool on my list of things to eventually get. I'm a technology and tool guy, so anything I can get my hands on to help jobs move faster is going to be bought at some point in time.

You'll need a vacuum that can:

1. Keep up with air flow, CFM is important when drywall sanding.

2. Some sort of filtration system with auto clean filters. I wouldn't even think about buying a vac that didn't have auto-clean filter system built-in. The dust generated from drywall sanding is huge, especially when you throw in what is basically a large orbital sander. The regular filters will clog and you'll have a mess on your hands cleaning filters all the time. Whatever you capture will come right back out, once you have to clean one. 

We do floor grinding from time to time (have one to do next week) and we don't have an auto-cleaner. Makes a darn mess all over the place, have to clean filters outside and it's a drag on production. 


The other thing to if I remember right Festool will usually pair their vac systems with the tool. So go based of that. 

I know it's going to need a lot of suction because the info videos explain the weight load is transferred to the wall via suction, reducing the user's fatigue and that means you'll need pulling power from your vac. 

If you do get it...let us know if it's worth it (pros/cons). 

Good luck!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> okay check this out it's the CT 36 with auto clean, and Planex with harness and extra bags and extra paper
> 
> https://medford.craigslist.org/tls/6014914064.html
> 
> Its in Oregon though. RH would have to buy it and give it to you for an Easter present.


Looking these up used people are asking the new price or more. Because of the warranty we are buying new only.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We sand all of our walls and this would be faster than any other methods on bigger homes. Plus we get those texture/popcorn removal calls.
> 
> A CT 26 or bigger could handle this for just sanding for prep. Once you get into sanding drywall or texture they say you need the self cleaner other wise it's bound to clogging the filter.


FWIW 3 years ago we bought the planex, harness and extension. It was for a specific project and more then paid for itself but since then it rarely gets used. I thought we'd be sanding walls (after primer or repaints) all the time with it. After a few projects we went back to pole sanders. It was bulky and tired people out faster. The paper also clogs fast, even on slow speed, so you find yourself flicking the buildup off it after every wall. Believe it or not it actually slowed down the sanding process.
At this point It gets used about once a year.
Hopefully you'll have a better experience than me and if you get a good system down then I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PRC said:


> FWIW 3 years ago we bought the planex, harness and extension. It was for a specific project and more then paid for itself but since then it rarely gets used. I thought we'd be sanding walls (after primer or repaints) all the time with it. After a few projects we went back to pole sanders. It was bulky and tired people out faster. The paper also clogs fast, even on slow speed, so you find yourself flicking the buildup off it after every wall. Believe it or not it actually slowed down the sanding process.
> At this point It gets used about once a year.
> Hopefully you'll have a better experience than me and if you get a good system down then I'd like to hear about it.


I can't let Carly see this post :vs_no_no_no: I have heard mixed reviews, some say they use it all the time, others say after a few uses it sits in the box until a big job comes along. We are going to be bidding on a 18k sqft home in the next week and think this will speed uop sanding atleast in bigger homes.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I can't let Carly see this post :vs_no_no_no: I have heard mixed reviews, some say they use it all the time, others say after a few uses it sits in the box until a big job comes along. We are going to be bidding on a 18k sqft home in the next week and think this will speed uop sanding atleast in bigger homes.


Even it's not needed all the time, when you have a bunch of hotmud skimming sand out, (and many other tasks ) it would be a major confidence booster and shoulder saver, to have use of it.


I totally hear ya about the items available on the used market. I was bored, and check on what's for sale often. I also have been trying to sell the idea of buying festool, to my friends so I keep tellng them when I see a deal on a midi or an ETS 125..

I support my local paint store, and festool retailer, just jumped on the chance to buy my dts400 req today. Grabbed 2 100 packs of paper and a sys3 to upgrade my other systainer for my ro150. So my only chance to get these today was I just got paid and I'll try to pay all my bills after the purchase, lol. I've spent more on tools then I've made this year it seems. Time to catch up, I will, things are happening now.., 
.
Figured I'd just post some festool stuff so others can see that there's an option for people who can use the littlle bit older units, they usually work great still. 

There's a sale on l3tg0 dot com for a kapex chop saw, kapex mft table, and midi... for a price that's too good to be true. But if you're local ya go check it out and bam 900 bucks for all three.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Festool holds its value for resell, but imo most of the time because of this buying new is usually better unless the slight savings is compensated with bags and paper and other accessories. 

Planex is topnotch for drywall sanding as far as sanding painted walls for prep the prep quality will be great, but more than likely due to being tethered with cord and hose to the vac the production will be slower in an occupied building. 

From my perspective with drywall tools compound tubes, boxes, corner rollers, flushers, and automatic taping tools come before Planex. 

I have wanted a Planex for sometime, but not being a full time drywall guy I keep using the PC or the smaller sanders for small stuff, but I have looked into a Giraffe as well.

Congrats on the future purchase CD I hope you find ways to make it a productive and fruitful purchase.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ridesarize said:


> There's a sale on l3tg0 dot com for a kapex chop saw, kapex mft table, and midi... for a price that's too good to be true. But if you're local ya go check it out and bam 900 bucks for all three.


That deal does sound too good to be true. If it's local to you it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are getting the Planex next week as well as the mini. Going to pass for now on the self cleaning van and the SYS.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Festool holds its value for resell, but imo most of the time because of this buying new is usually better unless the slight savings is compensated with bags and paper and other accessories.
> 
> Planex is topnotch for drywall sanding as far as sanding painted walls for prep the prep quality will be great, but more than likely due to being tethered with cord and hose to the vac the production will be slower in an occupied building.
> 
> ...


We are bidding on a large home and will be including drywall sanding. I hope we get this one sort of, 1.5 hour drive each way.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

So I had heard about the next price increase coming for Festool,. I saw the ads here in PT actually saying "get ready, buy now." whatever.. I heard it may be accessories only, but no, just heard from store manager how much sanders are going up. HOLY hell, sorry, 80 more bucks for rotex sanders, and $60 more for the dts4 and probably the rts, ets. And on it goes. damn you gotta be a corporation to buy this stuff soon. Average Joe gets no chance to buy a $700 RO150 and couple hundred on sand paper, dang...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> So I had heard about the next price increase coming for Festool,. I saw the ads here in PT actually saying "get ready, buy now." whatever.. I heard it may be accessories only, but no, just heard from store manager how much sanders are going up. HOLY hell, sorry, 80 more bucks for rotex sanders, and $60 more for the dts4 and probably the rts, ets. And on it goes. damn you gotta be a corporation to buy this stuff soon. Average Joe gets no chance to buy a $700 RO150 and couple hundred on sand paper, dang...


Maybe its time to look into the Fein tool line. I don't think they have raised prices like festool.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Maybe its time to look into the Fein tool line. I don't think they have raised prices like festool.


I know, sorry to sound like I'm complaining. It's not quite a love hate relationship, except I could not say I hate anything about the company or the tools. I'm on board already, and will continue to enjoy using their killer tools. Just glad I already have a good start on the necessary sanders I would want.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> I know, sorry to sound like I'm complaining. It's not quite a love hate relationship, except I could not say I hate anything about the company or the tools. I'm on board already, and will continue to enjoy using their killer tools. Just glad I already have a good start on the necessary sanders I would want.


The Planex will give us what we need. If we need any more then we will check Fein more. We don't have any but have tried their sanders and vacuum's out, a contractor we know has a bunch of Fein tools.


----------



## norm210 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have had a planex225 with ct26 hepa filter vacuum, had to buy the bigger hose as the 26 comes with the smaller hose.It by far was the best investment I have made in the 36 years in the business. Sure they will charge a premium price for what they sell you,but you will pay for quality. I have had all my costumers totally impressed by the no dust to clean up and it paid for itself on the first job.i will keep buying festool. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

norm210 said:


> I have had a planex225 with ct26 hepa filter vacuum, had to buy the bigger hose as the 26 comes with the smaller hose.It by far was the best investment I have made in the 36 years in the business. Sure they will charge a premium price for what they sell you,but you will pay for quality. I have had all my costumers totally impressed by the no dust to clean up and it paid for itself on the first job.i will keep buying festool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


What do you mean bigger hose? Longer or bigger diameter?


----------



## norm210 (Jun 9, 2012)

1 and7/16 inches verses 27 mm. You need the bigger hose for the suction. I use it for extensive drywall patches,sanding ceiling, walls to get trash and roller tracks off. With the bigger hose it makes it possible and easier to sand ceilings. I swap to the 27mm and use a festool 125ets for the areas the other doesn't get.This setup plus all the other stuff I have bought makes for a nicely finished wall.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd imagine that if you buy the CT36 auto clean that was designed to be used with the Planex that it probably
comes with the larger and if it doesn't then you probably don't need it, at least with that vac.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

